# 485 visa processing time



## SeanSP (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone in this forum has applied for and received 485 (post-study work) during the last 6 months. My application has the status of 'Received' for the last 6 months. During this period I have noticed the Global processing time for 485 visas change from 3-4 months to 4 months to 5-11 months to 6-12 months. I am an on-shore applicant and exempted from medical examination. 

Have you had the luck of receiving a 485 visa recently? How long did it take?


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

Following same question


----------



## div485visa (May 6, 2021)

SeanSP said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone in this forum has applied for and received 485 (post-study work) during the last 6 months. My application has the status of 'Received' for the last 6 months. During this period I have noticed the Global processing time for 485 visas change from 3-4 months to 4 months to 5-11 months to 6-12 months. I am an on-shore applicant and exempted from medical examination.
> 
> Have you had the luck of receiving a 485 visa recently? How long did it take?



Hi, I am an onshore applicant as well. I have applied for 485 on March 2021. I was asked to provide medical examination which i did at the beginning of April. My application is also in 'Received' status. Let me know if you had any luck meanwhile


----------



## Jojoboombimbop (May 15, 2021)

Hi, well I applied in October 2020, got to do the medicals at Bupa around January 2021… waiting ever since… the processing time ballooned from 2-3 months to almost 12 months (OMG) then dropped back to 6-7 months… hope my police checks don’t expire before my application is looked at…


----------



## universe2021 (May 12, 2021)

Did anyone of you get the visa?


----------



## div485visa (May 6, 2021)

universe2021 said:


> Did anyone of you get the visa?


Nope nothing yet


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Applied February 2021 and still no update. Has anyone else here who applied earlier got their 485 visa granted? Processing times are changing all the time. The long wait is killing me.


----------



## TarekN (Mar 14, 2019)

Since everyone here has probably studied to satisfy the Aus. study requirement and apply for 485, I have a question about the type of studies if somebody can help!🙏

I have a Bachelor's degree in Civil Engineering, is it possible to go study an advanced diploma of civil engineering (CRICOS qualified ofcourse) to satisfy the study requirement? or does studying a lower degree than my own (Bachelor) make it a problem?


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Finally received my grant a few minutes ago! 🎉


----------



## universe2021 (May 12, 2021)

ashleyashley said:


> Finally received my grant a few minutes ago! 🎉


Terrific! Do you mind advising what date did you apply in feb?


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

universe2021 said:


> Terrific! Do you mind advising what date did you apply in feb?


*485 Visa Application - February 9
Medical exam - February 15
Grant - September 1*


----------



## universe2021 (May 12, 2021)

ashleyashley said:


> *485 Visa Application - February 9
> Medical exam - February 15
> Grant - September 1*


 Thanks for the information.
I applied on 01/03, hopefully I get it in a fortnight


----------



## universe2021 (May 12, 2021)

TarekN said:


> Since everyone here has probably studied to satisfy the Aus. study requirement and apply for 485, I have a question about the type of studies if somebody can help!🙏
> 
> I have a Bachelor's degree in Civil Engineering, is it possible to go study an advanced diploma of civil engineering (CRICOS qualified ofcourse) to satisfy the study requirement? or does studying a lower degree than my own (Bachelor) make it a problem?


If your diploma has subjects of specialisation which you earlier have not studied: then yes.

But, your GTE would need to explicitly explain how the new course is better than your bachelors.


----------



## ndrwhitz (Sep 23, 2021)

Hey Guys, 

Anyone here applied for 485 (graduate workstream) and received it yet? The waiting time appeared to be forever, especially after the medical. The status said further assessment since about 2 weeks now, and I doubt the case is being looked at.


----------



## ndrwhitz (Sep 23, 2021)

Does anyone have a recent update regarding their 485?


----------



## Mandy Dhaliwal (Oct 17, 2021)

ndrwhitz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Anyone here applied for 485 (graduate workstream) and received it yet? The waiting time appeared to be forever, especially after the medical. The status said further assessment since about 2 weeks now, and I doubt the case is being looked at.


When did u applied??


----------



## SamSil (Mar 29, 2021)

Mandy Dhaliwal said:


> When did u applied??


Hi Mandy,

Did you recieve any update from immigration..?

I applied on April 20th but no update yet.

Thanks


----------



## Mandy Dhaliwal (Oct 17, 2021)

SamSil said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> Did you recieve any update from immigration..?
> 
> ...


Not yet 
I applied my 485 (chef) on 19th March 2021. 
had my medical already
PSA uploaded as well.


----------



## Universe20211 (Oct 8, 2021)

Mandy Dhaliwal said:


> Not yet
> I applied my 485 (chef) on 19th March 2021.
> had my medical already
> PSA uploaded as well.


I am also waiting for the Post Study Work Stream - 485 Visa.

I applied on 1/3/2021 and medical also provided.


----------



## SamSil (Mar 29, 2021)

Universe20211 said:


> I am also waiting for the Post Study Work Stream - 485 Visa.
> 
> I applied on 1/3/2021 and medical also provided.


Hi Universe20211,

Did you receive your visa ? It seems like they should process March applications by now? (Since 8 to 10 months processing time)


----------



## Universe20211 (Oct 8, 2021)

SamSil said:


> Hi Universe20211,
> 
> Did you receive your visa ? It seems like they should process March applications by now? (Since 8 to 10 months processing time)


Yes they got back to me. Since my medicals expired -they asked me to complete it again.
😅


----------



## SamSil (Mar 29, 2021)

Universe20211 said:


> Yes they got back to me. Since my medicals expired -they asked me to complete it again.
> 😅


Hi Universe,

Just for me to get an estimate, when did they (immigration) reach you with the decision or to carry another medical? I have applied on April, but no sign of decision yet !!!

Thank you


----------



## Universe20211 (Oct 8, 2021)

SamSil said:


> Hi Universe,
> 
> Just for me to get an estimate, when did they (immigration) reach you with the decision or to carry another medical? I have applied on April, but no sign of decision yet !!!
> 
> Thank you


Hi Sam,

I applied in the first week of March 2021, andthey got back to me in the last week of October 2021.

7 months 27 days to be honest.


----------



## Uk485 (Jan 8, 2022)

I have applied for my 485 on 14 March, 2021
They’ve asked me for my medical in September
Haven’t got any update since 
Has anyone else got similar circumstances?


----------



## amitsati (Jan 9, 2022)

Uk485 said:


> I have applied for my 485 on 14 March, 2021
> They’ve asked me for my medical in September
> Haven’t got any update since
> Has anyone else got similar circumstances?


Similar situation with my application, applied on 5th may 2021 but because of lockdown in Sydney the medical examination happened on 20th oct. Still in further assessment status.


----------



## amitsati (Jan 9, 2022)

Uk485 said:


> I have applied for my 485 on 14 March, 2021
> They’ve asked me for my medical in September
> Haven’t got any update since
> Has anyone else got similar circumstances?


Same situation here, applied on 5th may 2021, medical examination happened on 20th Oct because of lockdown in Sydney. Application still in further assessment.


----------



## Uk485 (Jan 8, 2022)

amitsati said:


> Similar situation with my application, applied on 5th may 2021 but because of lockdown in Sydney the medical examination happened on 20th oct. Still in further assessment status.


Waiting time is 9 to 11 months max
It’s been 10 months for me


----------



## amitsati (Jan 9, 2022)

Uk485 said:


> Waiting time is 9 to 11 months max
> It’s been 10 months for me


There is no max waiting time, the website says 90% decisions happen with 11 months. So 10% can be more than 11 months to infinity. 

But approvals are very random, few of my friends got it in 4 months to 9 months range, and all are recent, post july 2021.


----------



## amitsati (Jan 9, 2022)

Uk485 said:


> Waiting time is 9 to 11 months max
> It’s been 10 months for me


Got the visa few hours ago. Took 8 mnths and 6 days.


----------



## Universe20211 (Oct 8, 2021)

SamSil said:


> Hi Universe20211,
> 
> Did you receive your visa ? It seems like they should process March applications by now? (Since 8 to 10 months processing time)


They asked me to complete my medicals again. I have completed them last week. Hope to get it soon - visa says “further assessment”.


----------



## Okt04555 (12 mo ago)

Applied 19/5/2021 and today 31/1/2022 still waiting 
any similar time applyer?


----------



## universe2021 (May 12, 2021)

SamSil said:


> Hi Universe20211,
> 
> Did you receive your visa ? It seems like they should process March applications by now? (Since 8 to 10 months processing time)


No I haven’t,

my 485’s AFP expired and now waiting for that. This whole process is just too long.


----------



## Axll (10 mo ago)

Any updates from anyone here? Lodged a combined application and waiting 5 months now.


----------



## RRN (9 mo ago)

From the replies above I reckon the median time is 6-8 months. Has anyone received their visa 485 yet? I applied in November and reused medical results from when I did it for a different visa. Not sure what's delaying the process, apart from COVID of course.


----------



## Axll (10 mo ago)

I have a combined grant, so my Partner and I together. Have been waiting since 8/11, medicals done the same month.


----------



## Universe20211 (Oct 8, 2021)

I received my visa. 
🙌🏽 Was a ride of patience.


----------



## candy105 (7 mo ago)

I have applied my 485 on 26/11/2021, medical completed on 3/12/2021. 
Been waiting for 6 months now. 
Anyone applied back in November as well?


----------



## RRN (9 mo ago)

candy105 said:


> I have applied my 485 on 26/11/2021, medical completed on 3/12/2021.
> Been waiting for 6 months now.
> Anyone applied back in November as well?


Same here, applied in November and finished medicals in December. No correspondence yet.


----------



## candy105 (7 mo ago)

RRN said:


> Same here, applied in November and finished medicals in December. No correspondence yet.


Guess we have to wait 1-2 months more, I see most of the applicants got their visa after 7-8 months [Some waited for 10 months  ]


----------



## RRN (9 mo ago)

candy105 said:


> Guess we have to wait 1-2 months more, I see most of the applicants got their visa after 7-8 months [Some waited for 10 months  ]


The average duration is 8 months as of now. Fingers crossed it comes through. Good luck!


----------



## RRN (9 mo ago)

Universe20211 said:


> I received my visa.
> 🙌🏽 Was a ride of patience.


Hi, congrats on your visa! Just curious to know if you were required to produce a Police Clearance Certificate from your home country?


----------



## Scarcityz (Oct 3, 2021)

Okt04555 said:


> Applied 19/5/2021 and today 31/1/2022 still waiting
> any similar time applyer?


I applied on 1st Jan 2022
Medicals Done on 29th march 2022.


----------



## anj3410 (4 mo ago)

Hi everyone, i am an offshore applicant. Basically my husband is onshore and he is the primary applicant. He completed his masters and we applied under 485 post study work stream on 20/6/2022. Medical done on 30/8/2022 .


----------

